# YD - YDreams Global Interactive Technologies Inc. (TSX.V)



## Userman (17 October 2016)

*YDreams Global (YD.V) *

*News:* YDreams & Cisco Create Smart Hi Tech Neighbourhood

CISCO ENGAGES YDREAMS GLOBAL AS TECHNOLOGY PARTNER

Cisco Systems Inc. has successfully created a smart, connected and human neighbourhood in Porto Maravilha, Rio De Janerio, Brazil. 

YDreams Global Interactive Technologies Inc. (YD-TSX.V) was the experience & application partner selected by Cisco.

http://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=8784939958753807&qm_symbol=YD
*
About YDreams:*

YDreams Global is a high tech digital agency that combines Virtual Reality Technology, Design, and Intelligence along with a multidisciplinary team of graphic designers, industrial designers, interior designers, computer engineers, mechanical engineers, and electrical engineers, who research and develop proprietary patented technologies in areas such as image processing, augmented reality and gesture-based interfaces.

YDreams has developed over 700 projects for clients all over the world, such as Adidas, Vodafone, Nokia, TMN, Barclays, Coca-Cola, Santander, BBC, JCDecaux, IDEO and partnerships with Microsoft, Siemens, Geodan, Grupo Portucel Soporcel, Sonae IndÃºstria, Corticeira Amorim, Bradesco.

www.ydreamsglobal.com


----------

